# Warning over some crossbar child seats



## User (17 Nov 2013)




----------



## cheadle hulme (18 Nov 2013)

Don't these type have foot straps to prevent this? All the ones I've seen do.

Pictures made me wince.


----------



## Canrider (18 Nov 2013)

It wasn't until I saw the dints on both fork legs I fully realised what'd happened...O# $#!ttt.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2013)

Blimey. Hope her leg wasn't too mashed !


----------



## Chris-H (20 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2776936, member: 45"]This was an old one with no straps.[/quote]
Gaffer tape? 
In all honesty though thank heavens both are ok, doesn't bear thinking about if they had been on a road.


----------



## WheelyArt (22 Nov 2013)

When my now 6 foot son was younger, I had a crossbar seat for him. However, coming down a hill one day, he decided to copy me and reached for the brake...
Luckily, after a checkup at local A&E [remember those] we were both fine. Psychologically, I prefer the crossbar designs where the child is in front and visible. On my cycles, I've seen too many kids in rear seats sitting or behaving in *undesirable* ways. However the crossbar designs always has the risk that a young child can grab the brakes.
The only answer was to get him off my bike and steering his own wheels - slower but safer.


----------



## hatler (22 Nov 2013)

My lad worked out in our Weeride that he could put his feet up and push the bars. Huge smiles from him when he realised he had some control; huge gasps of fear from me when he first did it.


----------

